# Nachfolger von S7 ?



## wogle (10 März 2008)

Hallo,
mich würde doch mal interessieren ob denn schon jemanden bekannt ist wann es einen Nachfolger für die S7 gibt? 
Wird schon daran entwickelt?
Wie werden die Veränderungen gegenüber S7 sein?

MfG:

wogle


----------



## godi (10 März 2008)

Hallo!

Hier kannst du dich mal einlesen
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15028&highlight=simatic+generation



godi


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (10 März 2008)

Kommt vielleicht ne S9 auf den Markt??? Oder direkt die S11?


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

soweit ich weiß ist die S9 in planung und muß nur noch von entsprechenden insatnzen freigegeben werden ... ralle und zotos wissen da sicher mehr zu berichten ... aber zu mir ist mittlerweile durchgesickert, dass in S9 ein schlüsselworthighlighter für AWL mit bei ist, so dass es übersichtlicher wird


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe gehört, dass es in der S9 keine NOP und kein AWL mehr gibt.
Stattdessen soll es eine neue 3-Dimensionale Programmiersprache geben.
Touch Panels werden direkt Über S9HDMI angesprochen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

kein AWL halte ich für ausgeschlossen, woher beziehst du deine informationen?


----------



## edison (10 März 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Touch Panels werden direkt Über S9HDMI angesprochen


 
LOL, ich will das Display aus Minority Report


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 März 2008)

Hallo Vierlagig!

Aus einem Chat, wo auch viele S9 Entwickler unterwegs sind.
Bis Mitte/Ende des Jahres ist die S9 auf dem markt, dann wirst du es ja mit eigenen Augen sehen.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

wenn die wirklich AWL streichen, dann streich ich SIEMENS aus meinem portofolio


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Doch, awl wird gestrichen und durch die 3-Dimensionale Programmiersprache ersetzt.
Die Prozessoren kommen jetzt von Intel.
Dadurch sind die CPUs bis zu 100 mal schneller, als die heute verfügbaren.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## godi (10 März 2008)

edison schrieb:


> LOL, ich will das Display aus Minority Report



Jo habe ich heute im Fernsehen gesehen das auf der Expo so ein teil vorgestellt worden ist da wo man nur mit den fingern deutet und damit ordner usw verschiebt! 
Genau so wie in Minority report wo er die bilder über den bildschirm zieht!


----------



## godi (10 März 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Hallo Vierlagig!
> 
> Aus einem Chat, wo auch viele S9 Entwickler unterwegs sind.
> Bis Mitte/Ende des Jahres ist die S9 auf dem markt, dann wirst du es ja mit eigenen Augen sehen.
> ...



Welcher Chat ist das?


----------



## Ralle (10 März 2008)

Also, ich kann mal alle beruhigen. 

*AWL bleibt!*

Allerdings wird es etwas den neuen Gegebenheiten angepaßt, heißt dann AWLFlex2009. Teure Zusatztools wie "Absturz mit Bluescreen", "Datentauchen im Nirwana" und "Licensekey not found" müssen dann nicht selbst programmiert werden, sondern sind im Lieferumfang enthalten.


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

hauptsache AWL bleibt ... was noch mit durchgesickert ist: man versucht sich an der IEC ... zotos wird es freuen, allen anderen bleibt nur sich anzupassen ...


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 März 2008)

godi schrieb:


> Welcher Chat ist das?



Sorry, das kann/Will ich nicht verraten...

Aber soviel noch:
Die Gehäusefarbe ist Metallicblau.
Und wassergekühlt. (Wie bei den high-end PCs)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

heizer: ich glaub dein chat ist keine glaubwürdige quelle


----------



## Ralle (10 März 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Sorry, das kann/Will ich nicht verraten...
> 
> Aber soviel noch:
> Die Gehäusefarbe ist Metallicblau.
> ...



Jeah, mit ordentlich casemodding dran, blaue Lämpchen, Neon, usw.


----------



## marlob (10 März 2008)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal die Firma [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular] M. ENGEL EVEG aus Österreich fragen. Die haben die S9 schliesslich schon mal programmiert
Aus dem google Cache

[/FONT]


----------



## vladi (10 März 2008)

*Info*

Hi,
also ganz interessant wird bei der S9 Serie die *sprachgesteuerte* Programmierung: unterstützt AWL und SCL standardmässig(hochdeutsch). 
Als Optionspakete kann man bestellen:
- schwäbisch
- bayerisch
- norddeutsch (mit KOP)
- Fuzzy Logik Erkennung (falls man betrunken ist..)

Finde ich echt Klasse.

Vladi


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 März 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal die Firma [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular] M. ENGEL EVEG aus Österreich fragen. Die haben die S9 schliesslich schon mal programmiert
> Aus dem google Cache
> 
> [/FONT]



 ... und zwar schon im Jahre 2002 :shock:    *ROFL*


----------



## marlob (10 März 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... und zwar schon im Jahre 2002 :shock:    *ROFL*


Die waren ihrer Zeit weit voraus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 März 2008)

Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Aus einem Chat, wo auch viele S9 Entwickler unterwegs sind.



Audi oder Siemens?  



Unimog-HeizeR schrieb:


> Bis Mitte/Ende des Jahres ist die S9 auf dem markt, dann wirst du es ja mit eigenen Augen sehen.



Nicht vorstellbar. Bei Siemens liegen zwischen "Ankündigung" und
"auf dem Markt" in der Regel zwei Jahre. Und eine "Ankündigung" 
ist mir nicht bekannt.

Vermutlich wäre es schon an der Zeit, nach der S7 (seit 1995 im Markt)
etwas Neues zu machen und wieder mal zu versuchen, sich die Läuse
(Helmholz, Vipa, IBH, PI, Saia, Inat, MHJ ...) aus dem Pelz zu schütteln.

Kann aber auch daneben gehen, da die Läuse zwischenzeitlich auch allein leben können.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 März 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir mal die Firma [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]M. ENGEL EVEG aus Österreich fragen. Die haben die S9 schliesslich schon mal programmiert[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]Aus dem google Cache[/FONT]


 
Das war bestimmt die "Jura Impressa S9"  . Zumindest ist schon eine Bedienungsanleitung verfügbar. Würde ich auch gerne mal testen.

http://www.jura.com/home_x/service_...l_jura_impressa_s7_s9_avantgarde_latviesu.pdf


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## MW (10 März 2008)

Also langsam glaub ich wir können das Thema hier zum  "Fun zum Feierabend" Thema verschieben


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (10 März 2008)

...
So ein Käse......

Jetzt, wo ich mich so langsam an S7 gewöhnt habe....


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

Dabbes vorm Herrn schrieb:


> ...
> So ein Käse......
> 
> Jetzt, wo ich mich so langsam an S7 gewöhnt habe....



wer wird denn da vor neuerungen zurück schrecken? S9 wird einfach nur hammer gut vorallem weil es S5 und S7 unterstützen wird!


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (10 März 2008)

na, wenn das wirklich so sein sollte, dann geh ich jetzt meinen Käse essen....


----------



## Markus (10 März 2008)

hoffentlich wird dann auch der befehlsvorat erweitert, sinnvoll wären:

EO - Eventuell-Oder
VN - Vielleicht-Nicht
MM - Manchmal
EB - Ein-Bischen
WM - Wenn du meinst


----------



## vierlagig (10 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> hoffentlich wird dann auch der befehlsvorat erweitert, sinnvoll wären:
> 
> EO - Eventuell-Oder
> VN - Vielleicht-Nicht
> ...



deine frauen-probleme sind den S9-entwicklern IMHO scheiß egal


----------



## Markus (10 März 2008)

bei jedem drittklassigen navi kann man zwischen frauen- und männerstimme wählen.

bei der s9 sollte mann mittels sfc zwischen verschiedenen os-carakteren umschalten können...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (10 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> bei jedem drittklassigen navi kann man zwischen frauen- und männerstimme wählen...


Na das wär's doch, eine entegrierte Hotline. Man steckt eine beliebge Kreditkarte in die S9 und es ertönt die Stimme von Bruce Willis oder von Chantal  .

Ich habe übrigens mal die Bedienungsanleitung überflogen. Da steht tatsächlich kein Wort von AWL und KOP :? .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (10 März 2008)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens mal die Bedienungsanleitung überflogen. Da steht tatsächlich kein Wort von AWL und KOP :? .
> 
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Das sage ich doch schon die ganze zeit!*ROFL* 
Das wollte mir ja keiner glauben... 
Da kommt was GAAAAANZ, GAAAAAANNNZ Großes auf uns zu! 
Wartet es mal ab!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Question_mark (11 März 2008)

*Ich kann nicht mehr ....*

Hallo,



			
				Onkel Dago schrieb:
			
		

> eine entegrierte Hotline.



Genau, und das Call-Center ist in Entenhausen *ROFL* 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MajorutyOfOne (11 März 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Da muesste Onkel Dagobert ja demzufolge der Hotlineerpel sein ...:sm26:


----------



## dpd80 (12 März 2008)

OK, ich werde dafür zwar sicher jede Menge Ärger bekommen, aber irgendwann erfahrt ihr die Details ja so wie so.


Also, ich arbeite bei Siemens in der Produktentwicklung und bin in alle größeren Projekte mit eingebunden, u.a. auch bei der S9.


Da das Interesse ja doch recht groß zu seien scheint, gebe ich euch mal ein paar Einblicke in die Entwicklung.


-Die Prozessoren werden von  der türkischen Firma Üntel geliefert.
-Als interne Schnittstelle dient der  VESA Local Bus.
-Die Programmierschnittstelle wird über Akustikkoppler realisiert.
-Das Gehäuse aus malaysischem Teakholz ist zu 100 % biologisch abbaubar. (Für die Umwelt)
-Als Programmiersoftware wurde zusammen mit *SAP *das neue STEP 9 entwickelt. Größte Neuerung ist das neue Abrechnungssystem, welches Pro verwendeten FC 150 € und pro FB 200€ von ihrem Konto abbucht. Desweiteren müssen gefundene Bugs ab jetzt bezahlt werden, da sie als Features anzusehen sind.


Zu guter letzt habe ich noch ein Bild aus unserem Labor schmuggeln könne. Auf dem Bild ist das neue kompakte Einstiegsmodell, die *Simatic S9 3500 *zu sehen.


MfG, DPD


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (12 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> hoffentlich wird dann auch der befehlsvorat erweitert, sinnvoll wären:
> 
> EO - Eventuell-Oder
> VN - Vielleicht-Nicht
> ...



*ROFL*

Ich lach mich wech....... Aber es hat was....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 März 2008)

Dabbes vorm Herrn schrieb:


> *ROFL*
> Zitat von *Markus*
> 
> 
> ...


 


Da finden wir bestimmt noch mehr....

AZ - Ab und Zu
SN - Selten
NI - Nimmer


----------



## vierlagig (12 März 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> S - Selten



schon belegt ... :-?


----------



## wogle (16 März 2008)

Also im Klartext:
Es hat von euch noch keiner irgendwelche Informationen über einen geplanten Nachfolger der S7. Falls doch dann könnte jetzt auch mal brauchbare Antworten geliefert werden.


----------



## Larry Laffer (16 März 2008)

Ich denke, dass du die Antwort auf diese Frage schon von Godi im 2. Beitrag dieses Thread erhalten hast ... In dem anderen Beitrag wurde über das Thema ja auch schon philophiert bis der Arzt kommt. Aber bald ist ja die Hannover-Messe und wenn das Gerät von DPD80 dann schon umzugsfähig ist, dann kann man es dort ja vielleicht bewundern.

Aber Gegenfrage ... was war der Hintergrund deiner Frage nach einer S9 ? Ist die S7 so schlimm ...?

Gruß
LL


----------



## Markus (17 März 2008)

wieso überhaupt S9?

also wenn ich produktmanager bei siemens wäre würde ich die mühle demonstrativ entgegen aller erwartugen S8 oder S13 oder noch besser RS7 nennen...

s3, s5, s7 - das bedeutet noch lange nicht dass es eine S9 wird...


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 März 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> wieso überhaupt S9?
> 
> also wenn ich produktmanager bei siemens wäre würde ich die mühle demonstrativ entgegen aller erwartugen S8 oder S13 oder noch besser RS7 nennen...
> 
> s3, s5, s7 - das bedeutet noch lange nicht dass es eine S9 wird...



Vielleicht wird es ja auch eine *S11*... :shock:


----------



## maxi (17 März 2008)

Ihr Seppel 

S9 ist eine Spülmaschine von Siemens, die gibts es schon ne weile.
Und ja, die hat kein AWL 

Ich habe schon mal wegen neuen Steuerungen gefragt, nach bissel tratschen hies es das etwas neues nicht S8 S9 oder so heissen wird, sondern einen neuen Namen erhalten wird. Auch wird es 2 Jahre vorher bekannt gegeben.


----------

